# My Cubes!



## masterofthebass (Dec 8, 2008)

Tannk42 on YouTube asked for this, so I made it.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Dec 8, 2008)

4 6x6's  nice video


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 8, 2008)

nice expensive V-cube collection ^^
soon you can make 
2 2x2 
3 3x3 
4 4x4 
5 5x5 
6 6x6 
7 7x7 
relay
that should be great or other way around 7 2x2, 6 3x3 and so on. but you need 2x2 I think ^^


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd rather do it with 7 7x7s


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 8, 2008)

sub-10, go!


----------



## It3ration (Dec 8, 2008)

For your first white 6x6x6, do you have a link to the mod you performed on the cube? I'd love to make my 6x6x6 faster. I've seen the safety pin mod, but I'm hesitant to try that.

Also, you said you lube your vcubes? I wasn't sure if that was safe, and only have 1 of each, and was to scared to try as I've heard even silicone lube could eat the plastic.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, first off, eating the plastic makes it looser, making the cube nicer.

The mod I did on my first 6x6 is just the first step of the pin mod. You just sand the largest internal piece flat.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok, first off, eating the plastic makes it looser, making the cube nicer.

The mod I did on my first 6x6 is just the first step of the pin mod. You just sand the largest internal piece flat.


----------



## It3ration (Dec 8, 2008)

To lube say, the 5x5x5, did you take it completely apart? Or did you just spray some lube inside the cube?

Also, is CRC silicone lube ok?


----------



## BillB (Dec 8, 2008)

I did the pin mod on my 6x6 and I'd like to hear if others have tried it. It took me 4 hours all total but the cube is awesome now. And yes, I lube my V-cubes with silicone spray.

Bill


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2008)

Dan has too many V-cubes. Time for the V-cube police to confiscate some!


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 8, 2008)

My type C's are getting worse and worse, is glow in the dark better than other colored cubes?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16434
I see this.

Is the glow in dark transparent?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2008)

No, the glow in the dark is not transparent. I've used it in many competitions and haven't had a problem. The couple of these cubes I have felt, all felt the same, nice and smooth. I'm not sure if the deal extreme cube is the right one, but it may be.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Dec 9, 2008)

It3ration said:


> Also, is CRC silicone lube ok?


Silicone spray doesn't last long on V-Cubes, not sure about silicone oil.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 9, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> No, the glow in the dark is not transparent. I've used it in many competitions and haven't had a problem. The couple of these cubes I have felt, all felt the same, nice and smooth. I'm not sure if the deal extreme cube is the right one, but it may be.



Thanks! I may go for cube4you instead, since I also want to mass order some type E's for my friends.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey at 4:47 in the video, I know who you sold that 4th V-Cube 5 to. You sold a brand new in box black one for $40 to some kid that's 12 years old at Westchester Open 2008. I know his name but I'm not going to say it... and it's not me XD


----------



## BillB (Dec 9, 2008)

I love the glow in the dark cube I got from Cube4you. I changed the springs in it and it has a really nice feel. BTW, I got a Joy cube and didn't realize that it too is a glow in the dark.

Bill


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 9, 2008)

BillB said:


> I love the glow in the dark cube I got from Cube4you. I changed the springs in it and it has a really nice feel. BTW, I got a Joy cube and didn't realize that it too is a glow in the dark.
> 
> Bill



You changed it to what spring?


----------



## BillB (Dec 9, 2008)

I think I put in a set that I had from a broken store bought (Target) cube. I found a bag of springs just the right size at a local hobby shop. $5 for a bag of 50. They're for model trains, but they're a little soft for most cubes. Still they can have some surprising results with the right cube.

Bill


----------



## basilacuzar (Dec 9, 2008)

nice collection you have there!


----------



## Hepheron (Dec 9, 2008)

how do you get all of your money?


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 9, 2008)

I worked. Probably 90% of the money I've spent on cubes has been my own. Obviously having supportive parents where I have the fortune of being able to spend my money on whatever I want helps, but I did buy these myself.


----------

